# ford 4000 canopy



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Guys/Gals,

Got a 4000 and in need of a canopy ideas. I have seen alot of home made canopys that connect to a roll bar but mine has none. I have lots of 1.5 inch and .5 inch conduit and a dozen 2.5"x12" pieces of angel iron And a lincoln pro core 100 mig welder.

Any Ideas?

I am not very good at welding but do know the basics. I am considering buying a stick welder from my local pawn store, but would have to invest in a welding teacher. 
Just joking . but i really cant weld and need practice.

I was told you shouldn't weld conduit due to the fact the pipe was galvanized, then I was told it is ok to do if you have ventilation?

What do you all think and any pictures or sketches of mounting ideas as well?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy OMF,

If you haven't seen TraderMark's canopy in the "projects" section, here is a picture from his post:


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

yes i saw it and it looks good. 

My tractor dose not have any type of roll bar and will have to mount it to the fenders or axel some how. 

Any suggestion?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about one of these. There's a selection of colours that you can pick as well.
http://www.gemplers.com/product/219719/Folding-Buggy-Top-Tractor-Canopy I don't think you could make one for that price.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OMF,

I had the same idea as pogobill. A lighter duty "sunshade" type canopy might even save your life if you hit a low limb or other low overhead obstacle. Years ago, I mounted one of these on my tractor and drove it out of the barn. Ooooops....the overhead door wasn't all the way up! Broke the canopy on its maiden voyage. Didn't damage the door. I contacted the manufacturer for replacement parts and got them free of charge. The point is that we have developed habits driving our tractors that can cause us major grief with canopys.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

To be honest I seriously considered one of those buggy tops like Bill posted but since I mower around and under a lot of trees I decided against it.

Mark


----------



## beachnut (Feb 15, 2017)

*Nice*



pogobill said:


> How about one of these. There's a selection of colours that you can pick as well.
> http://www.gemplers.com/product/219719/Folding-Buggy-Top-Tractor-Canopy I don't think you could make one for that price.


They really have nice selections.


----------

